# Car Experts - Replacing Spark plug tube oil seal...



## Timbo (Jun 10, 2012)

You guys usually come up with the answer for non-pen related stuff so I'm coming to you again for a little help. 

My 1998 Sienna developed an oil leak in the front valve cover gasket.  I'm machanically inclined so I figured this is a simple enough job that I could save a few bucks and do it myself.  I purchased the replacement kit which came with the front and rear valve cover gaskets, and 6 seals for the spark plug tubes.  Got everything I needed to get out of the way removed, and got the cover off with no problems.  Pulled the old gasket out, and it looks pretty simple to put the new one in.  However, It's not obvious at all how to remove the old spark plug well oil seals.  I don't want to mess up at this point, so I thought I'd ask to see if anybody new.  Im trying to get this done before dark here on the east coast.  If you got the answer please post here, or call me if you're so inclined: two-six-seven-seven-one-eight-one-six-six-three.  I'm going to spend some time now cleaning up the valve cover.  Hopefully i'll have an answer soon.  If not, I think I'll leave the old seals in since they weren't leaking rather that taking the chance of screwing something up.  

Thanks all.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 10, 2012)

this should help you

DIY: 1MZ V6 spark plug tube seals replacement 1MZFE - Toyota Nation Forum : Toyota Car and Truck Forums


----------



## Timbo (Jun 10, 2012)

Just back from cleaning the gunk off the cover and mating surfaces and what do you know...the answer appears!!!  

That link was perfect...Thanks so much Ernie!  You da man!!!!!!


Now let me finish this thing before my wife gets home...she looked kind of skeptical when she left to go shopping.  Can't imagine why.
Tim


----------

